# Pending Hlaf-Life 2....



## Vodstok (May 12, 2004)

Is anyone else excited about this? HL2 should be out whithin the next few months. The past year has done nothing to curb my enthusiasm. In fact, it is worse now than it was in September.

Part of my excitement is not just that i am DYING to play the game, but i am involved with a mod team. The one i am working on is called Defense Command (www.defensecommand.com)

I am not a writer, but a modeler for it.

I am also writing out the plot of my own mod. The game will have been out for a while by the time i try recruiting, but I hope to do for Half_life 2 what They Hunger did for the first.

Anywho, has anyone else seen any of the tech demos? they are incredible.


----------



## Hypes (May 12, 2004)

I might pick up level design again for HL2. If so, I'd be interested in joining your project.


----------

